# Java-Applet, Kompilieren, MS IE



## Oliver2 (8. Jun 2004)

Hallo 

Könnte mir bitte jemand von euch mal helfen?

Ich benutze Java SDK 1.4.2 und als Oberfläche Forte 3.0

Wenn ich nun ein Applet als JAR erstelle und später ausführen möchte, funktioniert dieses nur dann, wenn Java SDK oder j2re-1_4_2_04-windows-i586-p.exe, auch noch knapp 15MB, auf dem Rechner inst ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Kompilierung so zu gestalten, dass Java 1.1 (?) benutzt wird, also der IE ohne diese Installation auskommt?

Rein vom Applet her tut Java2 wohl nicht not.


Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Danke

Gruß Oliver


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2004)

Für die maximale Kompatibiltät (leider ist das noch so) solltest Du Dein Applet mit dem JDK 1.1.8 kompilieren. Damit hat auch der IE kein Problem. Alle Compiler nach dieser Version erzeugen Bytecode, den der IE nicht mehr interpretieren kann.
Schaue dazu auch noch mal in die FAQ - Warum verweigert mein Browser die Anzeige von Java-Applets?


----------



## Oliver2 (9. Jun 2004)

Hall L-ectron-X,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Es funktioniert soweit ziemlich gut, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mit DOS-Befehlen kompilieren muß, da "Forte for Java CE 3.0" nur mit neueren Versionen arbeiten kann.... <päh>

aber soweit so gut  :lol: 

Danke

Gruß Oliver


----------

